# Clutch pedal noise



## barryd

Took the van on a short trip out last night overnight as a bit of a shakedown trip to make sure everything is working before we head off abroad.

I noticed that when changing gear when you dip the clutch its making a groaning noise like it needs oiling. The noise seems louder when changing up under load (like up a hill). Its less noisy changing down but even when your sat with the engine off pressing the clutch it makes a bit of a groaning noise.

Am i just being paranoid now after all the hassle we have had and is it just a case of getting the WD 40 out or could it point to something else? Van is a Peugeot Boxer 1996 and has done 63000 miles. Not had a clutch in the four years I have had it.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## loddy

If it's cable operated Barry I'd say the cable was dry, because you can't oil them a new one is in order

Loddy


----------



## ched999uk

If you have a mate who has a motorbike they may have a 'cable oiler'. This is designed to push oil into the bowden type cables.
But it may be best to get a new one as you can guarantee that it will fail at the worst moment.


----------



## barryd

loddy said:


> If it's cable operated Barry I'd say the cable was dry, because you can't oil them a new one is in order
> 
> Loddy


Thanks Loddy. Best get it checked out then and replaced. Presume its not an expensive job?


----------



## adonisito

Sounds like the cable to me, if the unit itself was on the way out I wouldn't think it would be groaning. I've had 3 clutches actually go in various vehicles and there was a heck of a lot more than groaning going on! :lol: 

Have a good time, we'll be 4 weeks behind you and on a similar route for July and August!


----------



## loddy

No about £800 should cover it :lol: :lol: only jesting, more like £100
the inner cable is covered with nylon and runs inside a nylon insert in the outer when they get worn they saw into one another and no amount of oil will help, get down that garage and get your wallet out

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Ive just called the garage and they say by the sound of it it could be the release bearing which means gear box out and about £400!

I am sick to death of spending money!!!


----------



## loddy

It wont be the release bearing if the noise is present with the engine stationary, believe me I'm a ???????

Loddy


----------



## barryd

loddy said:


> It wont be the release bearing if the noise is present with the engine stationary, believe me I'm a ???????
> 
> Loddy


Good point. Its not as noticable though when its stationery with the engine off but its still there. Just out of interest Loddy at 16 years old and 63000 miles how long would you expect a clutch to last. Im guessing its on its original but I dont know for certain.

Just dont want to end up getting one fitted in France or somewhere expensive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

63k from a clutch is good, it last 200k or 1k down to the driver.

As for the noisy pedal, it sounds more like it could the nylon bearing in pedal pivot, don't oil it though if it is that, cables etc should always be greased this is then some barrier to water and dust etc, oil will simply allow it to get further in and make things worserer & worserer, but usually they should just be replaced.

Hope it's not the release bearing but if so do the disk and plate too, you know, while you're down there.


----------



## loddy

How has it been driven ? how long is a piece of string ? can't answer it I'm afraid, guessing it's the original and needs replacing if you go that route it would be cheaper in frenchland as it's french. Get it down the garage and let them have a look a decent mechanic should be able to give you an idea after giving it a feel

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Thanks

I just been out in the van and pressing it up and down (the peddle not the van)

Its a cross between the sound of a creaky bed when you bounce up and down and a groaning noise (actually that reminds me of something 8O ) and this is without the engine running.

Ill see what the mechanic says tomorrow.

Its been all over the alps, Pyrenees with us over the last few years. I never ride the clutch or try not to but have no idea how it was driven by the previous owners. The fact it only had 30000 on the clock when we got it in 2008 tells me it hadnt had a really hard life I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It still could be the release bearing but I'd lean towards the peddle pivot or cable.

Sounds ludicrous but could you get someone to get there earhole near to the pedal box or you do it ans someone else press it, mind your digits but if put your hand up there and you can feel it vibrating/juddering at the pedal, I'd put a small amount of Drachma on it being pedal related.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It still could be the release bearing but I'd lean towards the peddle pivot or cable.
> 
> Sounds ludicrous but could you get someone to get there earhole near to the pedal box or you do it ans someone else press it, mind your digits but if put your hand up there and you can feel it vibrating/juddering at the pedal, I'd put a small amount of Drachma on it being pedal related.


Ill have a look in the morning. I think your right though as the sound seems like its coming from the pedel region in or near the cab. IF it was a clutch would it not sound further away if that makes sense.


----------



## buffallobill

my 1998 ducato, has just started doing the same creaking and groaning, when i press clutch pedal up down ..i have put it down to the warm weather, and pedal bushing drying out.


----------



## barryd

buffallobill said:


> my 1998 ducato, has just started doing the same creaking and groaning, when i press clutch pedal up down ..i have put it down to the warm weather, and pedal bushing drying out.


Hmmm. An interesting take on it. It was / is very warm and last time I drove it a week or so ago it was cold and I dont remember it doing it then.


----------



## eurajohn

That's the problem when you ask a question on here, you get some good knowledge based answers and unfortunately (for whatever reason) well intentioned (I guess) people giving their opinion, which stated in such a way as it seems like they know what they are talking about.
Amongst others today, grease for a Bowden cable I don't think so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

eurajohn said:


> That's the problem when you ask a question on here, you get some good knowledge based answers and unfortunately (for whatever reason) well intentioned (I guess) people giving their opinion, which stated in such a way as it seems like they know what they are talking about.
> Amongst others today, grease for a Bowden cable I don't think so.


Are you including your own in that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Get the mechanic to see what he thinks Barry. If that's inconclusive then suggest trying a new cable if he thinks that would be worthwhile as a first step first. He should be able to trace the noise with you pedal pushing.

As to what's left in your clutch the feel and take up point should give a clue but the feel won't be right if the cable is on the way out. 

From what I have read on here having a new clutch fitted, should you decide to do that, will cost a lot less in the UK than elsewhere in Europe. It's an option I would consider if you intend keeping the van because you don't know how it was driven before you got it and as a precaution because having one done when you are away could be time consuming, disruptive and you may have to do without the van for several days. Although it should be around a days work things can go wrong. 

There are also plenty of stories on here of people paying well over what the cost of repairs in the UK would be. It seems that getting parts in some places can be slow and that getting a garage to fit you in can also take time. So all in all I wouldn't want to try having it done elsewhere, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd have to agree with Alan on getting it done UK side.

Just using a bit of lateral thinking and assuming you can do it, but not knowing if it's possible, could you unhook the cable at the clutch end thereby isolating one fromt tuther like, using the pedal without any stress on the cable probably won't tell you much but if you can operate the clutch release arm might give a clue as to which end of the cable is an issue.

You don't say much about your mechanical abilities or fitness, so I apologise if this it too much to expect, I'd struggle in similar circles, mainly because my close up eyesight is terrible and me belly would hinder access   :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Thanks

I took it in this morning and they think its the cable. They said they can feel it grinding like its dry.

Cant get one until Monday so its been left there.

£29 plus an hours labour £40.

I did notice though when I set off this morning that it didnt start to grind and squeak until the van was well warmed up and 5 miles down the road. Not sure what that tells me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good result Barry, when you taking it back for the clutch doing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Good result Barry, when you taking it back for the clutch doing :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah dont say that!!! Its bound to be knackered now you have said that. Or. It will be fine until I get to Calais and it will be your fault now! :x


----------



## loddy

About right then Barry xx with the price as well :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't go blaming me, at least you now have a choice, so it's down to you matey   but how will you feel if it does start to slip on those steep hills, and you didn't get it done NOW.

Sorry, you're buggered if you do and buggered if you don't, I'd look at my bank balance and see if it's going to be painful.

We did ours as soon as we got our last van, did the cam belt at the same time, £££££ OUCH £££££ I felt like I'd had sex. (politeness)


----------



## barryd

Thanks

I can understand doing the cam belt. I did that but for all I know the clutch might have another 50000 miles left in it.

So if it just the cable I might as well leave it dont you think?


----------



## CliveMott

That,s true, if it makes the noise with the engine switched off then its not the thrust bearing, but it could be broken springs in the friction plate or the cable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh dear Clive has a point, but not sure you'd hear them until it was rotating.


----------



## CliveMott

It is a creaking sound when the pedal is pushed down. Check the cable first though, thats low cost. Anything else means access to the clutch and if you do that then you replace friction plate and release bearing anyway. Has it a dual mass flywheel? You never know!!


----------



## barryd

Thanks guys

The garage reckoned they could feel the cable creaking so it needed doing anyway.

I guess if replacing the cable cures the problem then thats it? If not then I might as well go for a complete new clutch. Is that right?


----------



## erneboy

When the cable is done your mechanic will be able to get a proper feel for the clutch and advise, Alan.


----------



## eurajohn

Much too old for a dual mass flywheel!


----------



## barryd

eurajohn said:


> Much too old for a dual mass flywheel!


Who are you calling old!!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much too old for a dual mass flywheel!
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you calling old!!!
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...

I've got a dual mass belly, outside stays put, inside wobbly. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

This trip is fated. Bloody bike kept breaking down now all the way home from Richmond!!!

:x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## motormouth

Stay at home Barry. Day trips to Redcar, Billingham, Middlesbrough, Tow Law, Seaton Sluice and Consett, just as good as anything you had planned. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seaton Sluice looks a lot better than it sounded.


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> Stay at home Barry. Day trips to Redcar, Billingham, Middlesbrough, Tow Law, Seaton Sluice and Consett, just as good as anything you had planned. :lol:


You dont live that far from me. Dont wind me up or ill be round to sort you out!!! Well I would if I had a vehicle left in my fleet that actually worked.


----------



## CliveMott

If doing the cable removes the noise then you have sorted it.

If not and access to the clutch is required its prudent to replace the clutch and release bearing anyway as the labour cost is normally well in excess of the component cost for front wheel drive systems.
C.


----------



## sideways

Am extremly surprised to see you suggesting a DMF on an old 2.5 Boxer Clive, if your going to give advice(usually spot on ) at least keep up with the Plot!


----------



## adonisito

Barry, I have been back and forth getting things resealed, fiddling with the engine, worrying about the Carver, oiling the Thetford, looking at Caxton, looking at maps and checking the Tom Tom.

And I haven't even bothered checking the inflatable fun boat.

You know what, I'm just gonna go!! Just change the cable.


----------



## barryd

adonisito said:


> Barry, I have been back and forth getting things resealed, fiddling with the engine, worrying about the Carver, oiling the Thetford, looking at Caxton, looking at maps and checking the Tom Tom.
> 
> And I haven't even bothered checking the inflatable fun boat.
> 
> You know what, I'm just gonna go!! Just change the cable.


The list just goes on!! Once you think your ready to go something else breaks. Now the flipping bike seems to want to drive for a mile or two and then stop for a rest.

Havent checked my new boat yet since the last one sank in France at the end of last summer. Its still in the box.

New Sat nav on the way TomTom Via 120 which will no doubt blow up enroute.

Im starting to think Motormouth might have a point.

Thanks for all the useful info from those chaps who are still offering on topic advice (Ive taken my own thread off topic. :roll: ) Clive etc.

I debated getting a new van (couldnt find one) and new bike (couldnt find one of them either) anyway they would just cost me another £40K and would still break. :x


----------



## erneboy

That's the way to look at it Barry. Things do break. OK when you have a new thing, except oddly a motorhome because they are delivered with faults, it should give you a period of reliable service before it starts breaking down.

Having de-toyed over the last few years I am convinced that having too many toys is a major source of grief, and of course, it's self inflicted, Alan.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> That's the way to look at it Barry. Things do break. OK when you have a new thing, except oddly a motorhome because they are delivered with faults, it should give you a period of reliable service before it starts breaking down.
> 
> Having de-toyed over the last few years I am convinced that having too many toys is a major source of grief, and of course, it's self inflicted, Alan.


Ive given up Alan and started drinking heavily 8O . I plugged my 1967 Marshall Valve Amp (same age as me almost) in and rattled a few windows with my guitar. Both the amp and the guitar are ancient but despite years of abuse and my terrible performances they work, and work and work and nothing produced since sounds as good. The guy who sold me it 25 years ago told me Jimi Hendrix dropped this very amp down the stairs of the Imperial centre in Darlington (where I bought it) in 1967 but whether that is true or not (Very probably not, but a nice story) the thing is it was built to last and nothing seems to be made to last more than five minutes anymore!!

The toys are all necessary though. replacing my tomtom has been a nightmare as the new ones are apparently all crap and the scooter is a must!

The world just seems ready to accept that stuff is just made broken or very soon will be!

Rant over. Back to the beer!


----------



## barryd

*UPDATE, NO CABLE AVAILABLE!*

Hi

Just had a call from the garage who tell me that the clutch cable is no longer available! They have tried all their usual stockists and Peugeot say its no longer an available part.

They have offered to try and lube it and clean it up a bit but where does that leave me if it snaps half way up the Alps?

Is my whole van a write off because of a bit of cable?

Surely there will be someway of obtaining one. They are going to take the cable up to a factors place to see if it can be matched.

The Part number is peugeot boxer clutch cable 2150T8.

There are a few on Ebay but Peugeot have told them they are no good.

I found this place that appears to have one http://www.peugeotparts.co.uk/page4.htm but they are shut today.

Any ideas where I might locate one?


----------



## motormouth

Barry
I have just spoken to Simon Bailes in Northallerton. Nigel in their parts dept confirmed that Peugeot no longer supply these, but he said Motorquip do an after market one and as they are agents, if they have one, they could have it tomorrow.

But he needs your reg no so he can cross reference the part numbers etc.

Maybe worth a try

01609 801468.


----------



## erneboy

Buy two Barry if you can find originals, and I'm sure you will. If you don't use the second you can Ebay it when you do change vans, Alan.


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> Barry
> I have just spoken to Simon Bailes in Northallerton. Nigel in their parts dept confirmed that Peugeot no longer supply these, but he said Motorquip do an after market one and as they are agents, if they have one, they could have it tomorrow.
> 
> But he needs your reg no so he can cross reference the part numbers etc.
> 
> Maybe worth a try
> 
> 01609 801468.


You are a star man!

Seems like they should be able to get one. In the meanwhile the garage tell me they are about to try a Citreon Relay cable! So I will need to speak to them first

Typically Ill probably end up with two now!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## icer

Barry,

Try this company in germany.

Looked for your part no but could not find it nearest is 2150.t7 but worth a look.

Here is the link

http://seekpart24.com/peugeot

Ian


----------



## barryd

Thanks Ian

I think that's the one they just tried and it was no good.

Looks like we have found two now. The one motormouth has found and another matched locally. Should arrive tomorrow

Of course it will then turn out to be something else!

Thanks again. Superb result!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How old is your van Barry?


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How old is your van Barry?


You would think it was 100 years old but its only a 1996. Peugeot no longer do these cables and finding an alternative is almost impossible.

This morning I have spent 3 hours trying to find one as it turns out all the ones available on ebay or at the various outlets are 1582mm length where the required one is 1740mm.

IT was looking like we were not going to get one and I just drew a blank but the garage who have been searching just as long now think they have got one coming in tomorrow.

There must be plenty of 1996 Peugeot Boxers floating around. Is it the case then that when this bit of wire breaks they have to go off to the knackers yard!?>>

The icing on the cake this morning is that my new sat nav arrived off ebay and after 470000 messages to the seller insisting that it definitely has to be completely absolutatly FULL EUROPE maps and Categorically definitely not just Western Europe. Guess what turned up? Western Europe.

Remember Basil Faulty when he thrashes that car? Thats me right now!!! :x :evil: :evil: :evil: :x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I once needed one for a bike so I ended up having one made to a better spec than the original.

:idea: :idea: With that in mind I googled the following. :idea: :idea:

http://www.rdb93.co.uk/clutch_cable.htm

http://www.speedycables.com/cables.html

These are more bike related, but a harley clutch cable is very thick and if they make to measure it would be up to the job, all worth a call if the first two can't help, just don't say they're not available, unless you want the price to rise /^

http://www.venhill.co.uk/

http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214132

http://www.cyclebrakes.com/html/barnett.html

http://www.clubchopper.com/forums/shop-talk/70968-who-can-make-me-custom-clutch-cable-throttle.html

It's not the end of the world, or the van :idea: :idea:


----------



## eurajohn

Just a thought Barry but if you're really stuck the AA and like, will use a universal kit which has grub screwed on nipples, they are intended for emergency get you home type of use but in reality they will last for as long as you need so long as they are installed correctly.


----------



## loddy

Barry
I have located a cable which is 1704 mm long it's a First Line part no FKC 1433 it's in Cornwall if you need it I can post it to you

Loddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

loddy said:


> Barry
> I have located a cable which is 1704 mm long it's a First Line part no FKC 1433 it's in Cornwall if you need it I can post it to you
> 
> Loddy


A photo will be needed for accuaracy, also to make sure that the cable ends are correct in size/type, also the ferrules at each end are the right size/shape, then there is the free cable length to consider, the only way is really a like for like comparison.

I know every one is trying to help Barry, but the simple thing is this cable is not made any more by Peugeot, and the noise on the net is that no one else does either, so I err on the side of caution and poor old Barry's wallet.


----------



## loddy

I was a mechanic so I know all that and I will check before posting

Loddy


----------



## barryd

Thanks guys

I had to go out on a job so just catching up. While I was out I went to the garage and looked at the old cable. It looks flipping fine to me. The one they have sourced is 4mm short which they think they will get away with. Im just betting that its not the cable anyway but perhaps Im just getting too pessimistic after one problem after another!

Cant thank you enough for all this help. I think we will wait and see where we are at tomorrow when the new cable arrives but the links and the offer from Loddy are much appreciated and I will come back to you if we need to go down that route.

Cheers
BD


----------



## motormouth

Fingers crossed.
We couldn't cope with you if you had to abort the trip, coming on here every day whinging and moaning. Mind you, we can't cope with you on your travels either, coming on here every day telling us what a fantastic wild place you have found, the lakes, the rivers, the mountains, the beer the cheese etc etc.
Don't know which I would prefer to be honest. :lol:


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> Fingers crossed.
> We couldn't cope with you if you had to abort the trip, coming on here every day whinging and moaning. Mind you, we can't cope with you on your travels either, coming on here every day telling us what a fantastic wild place you have found, the lakes, the rivers, the mountains, the beer the cheese etc etc.
> Don't know which I would prefer to be honest. :lol:


Believe me the mood im in today you would much prefer me banging on about what a fantastic time we are having as if we dont get away next week I will be unbearable!

I think you Loddy and Kev and the rest of them should all follow us anyway as its bound to go wrong. I will supply you all with Beer if you keep the van and the bike moving.

I think the first Appollo mission went off with less hassle than this trip. Just ordered another Sat nav so lets see what turns up this time. Probably maps of Eastern Siberia spoken in Swahili.


----------



## igglepiggle

i had same trouble with my bess hand brake cable had 1 made up of stanless st at a boat shop

dave


----------



## javea

Don't know if this is of any help Barry, but these people will apparently make up cables to your requirements within 24 hours.

http://www.rdb93.co.uk/

Mike


----------



## barryd

Another couple of great options. Thanks. Its good to know that there will hopefully be a solution if tomorrows cable turns out to be wrong!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

loddy said:


> I was a mechanic so I know all that and I will check before posting
> 
> Loddy


No offence intended Loddy :roll: I had no idea you were a mechanic, but the advice stands anyway as there is nothing wrong with it, and may help others too.


----------



## barryd

*Update. Good News!*

Got the van back this afternoon. They finally got the cable through the company Motormouth recommended (Simon Bailes) but it came from the Teesside branch.

I drove it the 17 miles home and it feels like a new clutch. No noise and much much lighter than it was. On closer inspection of the old one they reckon its a bit dry, rusty and starting to fray.

Thanks again for all the brilliant help as ever!

Looks like the bike is sorted now as well.

So. If Ive got this right, I think we might be good to go!

Its a good job I went on that shake down trip up the road last week (which really was just an excuse to go to a CL near a pub on me own) otherwise i would have been discovering this problem on the way to Dover and worrying about it for weeks on end!

Cheers
Barry


----------



## loddy

Happy travels Barry

Loddy :wink:


----------



## loddy

loddy said:


> No about £800 should cover it :lol: :lol: only jesting, more like £100
> the inner cable is covered with nylon and runs inside a nylon insert in the outer when they get worn they saw into one another and no amount of oil will help, get down that garage and get your wallet out
> 
> Loddy


Was that right


----------



## erneboy

Glad you got it fixed Barry. Have a good trip, Alan.


----------



## barryd

loddy said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No about £800 should cover it :lol: :lol: only jesting, more like £100
> the inner cable is covered with nylon and runs inside a nylon insert in the outer when they get worn they saw into one another and no amount of oil will help, get down that garage and get your wallet out
> 
> Loddy
> 
> 
> 
> Was that right
Click to expand...

You were nearly right. £98.20 with the VAT!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well sorted mate, glad it's goer again, nowt worserer than ones abode not being mobile what.

Is we all online mucky necks now we figured it out between us.

Have a good hols Barry, plenty of pics, and mines a stick of rock.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well sorted mate, glad it's goer again, nowt worserer than ones abode not being mobile what.
> 
> Is we all online mucky necks now we figured it out between us.
> 
> Have a good hols Barry, plenty of pics, and mines a stick of rock.


I cant believe how helpful everyone has been. Brilliant. Beers all round if we ever meet up! Never mind rock!


----------

